# getting started



## bassrat (Aug 22, 2006)

Just purchased a box style gas smoker, seems hard to keep the temp down, Would like some tips on smoking a ham, brisket. and deer meat. Can you smoke fish?
thanks


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 22, 2006)

yo bassrat,
glad to meat you.

there will be some one along real soon to help you.

briskets are so easy --
read a couple of the threads here--
then go for it.

keep it at 225 degrees and you cant go wrong.

digital instant read therometer is needed.


----------



## smokemack (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW, lots of new people to meet today! Welcome bassrat, you've found a great place to be. What brand of smoker did you buy? Check out the Gas Smoker forum under Smoking Equipment and Supplies, good info and recipes there. As soon as you let us know what kind of smoker you've got, there will be more info than you can shake a stick at! Temp too high, someone will know exactly what to do to help.
You most certainly can smoke fish. After reading quite a few posts, it looks like it can be done two ways. Hot smoked; cooked hot all the way through, and cold smoked; cured and then smoked around 80-90 degrees for a longer period of time. With the hot temperatures of summer, I've been told to hold off 'till the weather cools down to do the cold smoke (I'm looking forward to that one), I LOVE cold smoked salmon.
Anyways, glad to meet you. Enjoy and learn!!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 22, 2006)

bassrat, welcome to SMF. If you can be more specific about your gas smoker like JMack mentioned we can get some help going your way. Most gas smokers have a temp. dial near the burner and temps can be controlled somewhat by using the vents.  Looking forward to helping you along.


----------



## bassrat (Aug 22, 2006)

it is a smokey mountain model 3408gw gas smoker, have a hard time maintaining 225, any help


----------



## meowey (Aug 23, 2006)

I have the 16 wide inch Smokey Mountain.  I have to set the gas knob up to almost medium to maintain 225-235.  Are you filling the water pan?  The water does act as a thermal regulator.  If I ran the gas at low it would be about 170.

Good Luck.

Meowey


----------



## larry maddock (Aug 23, 2006)

how wide is it///
WHERE DIDYOU BUY IT???


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 23, 2006)

Welcome, you are going to get so much info here.  Have fun, and grab a cold one.


----------



## bassrat (Aug 24, 2006)

purchased at Walmart


----------



## baronofbbq (Mar 7, 2007)

Bassrat, 
My wife bought me a 16" wide Smoke Hollow  ( gas ) for my first smoker this Christmas. I had the same problem w/temp. I found if you put it on low, and with the door open watching the flame height, you slowly turn the valve down on the lp tank to further restrict the gas flow until it gets to the right level. Hope this helps. Also the smaller size oven cake pans fit the grooves for the smoking racks perfectly. 

Hope this helps


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. You came to the right place for advice, that's for sure.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Bassrat -

You've come to the right place for answers! We have all kinds here, ready, willing and able to hel you with just about anything related to smoking!


----------



## msmith (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard bassrat


----------

